# ordered diamond racing steelies, now need spacers



## tylando (May 19, 2008)

I ordered diamond racing steelies, now should i be getting non hubcentric spacers since the wheels are non hubcentric themselves? or does it matter? 
and does anyone know what size hubcentric ring i would need for these wheels, i have a mkiii cabrio, mkiii suspension.
and also, can I go with conical wheel bolts or should i go with taper lug nut? where can i get those and is there any modification to the wheel if i choose lug nuts? thank you


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: ordered diamond racing steelies, now need spacers (tylando)*

what size spacers are you going to run? most smaller spacers do not have any wheel centric lip.
i dont know what bore they make them to. you could ask though.
to use lug nuts you need to get wheel studs for the hubs, then you can run lugs. i dont know if they are conical or ball seat but i would verify that with someone then go pick up lug shanks or do a wheel stud conversion.


----------



## tylando (May 19, 2008)

*Re: ordered diamond racing steelies, now need spacers (tylando)*

i plan on doing 3-5 mm in the front and 5-10 mm in the rear and would bolts work just as well? ive searched for an explanation of what the benifit of having studs are and havent really found anything usefull


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: ordered diamond racing steelies, now need spacers (tylando)*

they are nice when putting wheels on and some like the look. about all.
you dont need wheel centric for that small of spacers.


----------



## tylando (May 19, 2008)

oh okay, i see but bolts will work still, i just have to make sure and get te bolts on tight, and have no play in the wheel


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (tylando)*

you should get larger lug shanks.
dont put them on "tight," get a torque wrench and tighten to spec.


----------



## scragbeard (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: (audi666)*

i have these wheels and all i had to do was make a 12mm hubcentric spacer for the front to clear the brake calipers and 17mm in the rear just to get the stance to look right with cone style lug bolts and havent had a problem for 1 year now. but like the other guy said torque them right cause if u put them on to tight in the summer theyll be a bitch to get off.


----------



## tylando (May 19, 2008)

true, i had to change my friends tire on a wheel here dad had tightened the **** out of in the winter and wanted to beat the **** out of him for it lol


----------



## mkIIeurojetta (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (tylando)*

i asked bill about this when i talked to him about ordering these. You can use what you can stock to put these wheels on. Its best to get a lug centric wheel balancer to balance these wheels or it may have a little wobble to it. As far as spacers go i have no idea what you will need. Just get them in and mount them and measure how much more you need. On my jetta i will prob need a 10mm or 12 mm to clear


----------



## tylando (May 19, 2008)

im thinking of running these and then getting my stock steelies widened then powder coated then selling the diamond racing wheels, anyone know where i can get steelies widened?


----------

